# I am Sonny...hear my roar!



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Some funny pictures of Sonny!
Enjoy!
(and then one cute one also)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he's so adorable!!! I <3 him!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

omgosh I love him. Tired boy huh!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah he loves to do stuff with his mouth!! He's such a mouthy boy but I love it hehe


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

haha great! He's such a goober!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very funny!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

how can any one not love sonny??? he is precious!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

awww thanks tb!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i love the first one!! too cute


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Love the tounge poking out!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Definitely looks like an abuse case...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL aww! He's such a goofball.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Way to cute!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Definitely looks like an abuse case...


?? Me is confuzzled :?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Definitely looks like an abuse case...


Agreed! I must take him home with me... Now!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

hahaha FP :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> hahaha FP :lol:


What? He needs me.....


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Hahaha, he is so cute!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> What? He needs me.....


FP, he'd die without his GF, Hannah, his best buddy, Max, his arch nemesis, Kiwi and Ben, and his friend, Kennedy. So unless you want to take all.....he would be unhappy with you :wink:

But I promise, if you are ever in NY for any reason I'll let you ride him allllll day long!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sonny... I have six new friends for him...not including the unloved country bumpkin neighbor horse.... He'll be fine... Quit being a mother hen and send him to me....


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

:wink::wink:*locks Sonny away in a castle and swallows the key* :wink::wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

but... now how will you get him out???


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a way.....:wink: but I won't tell you...or you'll steal him :lol:


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

Eggo's turn =)


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> unloved country bumpkin neighbor horse


awwww poor pony


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Awww, he's gorgeous! 

made me think though, if that was my boy, Shea, it would go something like this:
"i am Shea hear me - *squeal* OMG! did that just move?!"

haha, my boy is such a wuss!


----------

